# Where to buy Silicone Grease? (a small tube preferred)



## Spudman (Sep 3, 2002)

I found some at a watch repair site. I can't seem to find the link. It was about a two ounce jar. I also found some at diver's supply stores, but the cost was a little higher.
G.


----------



## ledled (Sep 3, 2002)

Does it say "silicone grease" or maybe under a slightly difference name?


----------



## Spudman (Sep 3, 2002)

Mine said silicone grease. I did a google search with that name to find it. On the box it said "silicone grease for watch repair" Sorry I lost the link.
G


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 3, 2002)

I ordered online from a scuba shop, they all sell it. Don't know if it's "dielectric" though.


----------



## Eric_M (Sep 3, 2002)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=002313

It's not a "small" tube but it is a true Silicone Grease.

Eric


----------



## dark star (Sep 3, 2002)

Teflon gel lube at radioshack works well on the o-rings on flashlights, part #64-2326

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=CTLG&category%5Fname=CTLG%5F005%5F012%5F000%5F000&product%5Fid=64%2D2326


----------



## cave dave (Sep 3, 2002)

The Brinkmann website sells O-ring Lube. It's kind of pricy but the shipping is free.

http://www.thebrinkmanncorp.com/acb/showprod.cfm?&DID=8&CATID=2&ObjectGroup_ID=27

PS the flipoff lenscap with colored lens is great as well, to protect your lenses. Fits mags, E2e, ARC LS, etc.


----------



## Slick (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by ledled:
> *Does it say "silicone grease" or maybe under a slightly difference name?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I got mine at NAPA and it's called "dielectric silicone grease". It's clear, thick, and slippery. It was next to the sparkplug wires on thier display.


----------



## FNG (Sep 3, 2002)

Can I use dielectric grease for o-rings?


----------



## ledled (Sep 4, 2002)

Any retail store carries them?


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 4, 2002)

I have seen small tubes in the automotive section at WalMart. (mini gease gun tubes)


----------



## JohnG (Sep 4, 2002)

Ace Hardware...plumbing section is where I got mine. Usually automotive departments will only carry Lithium grease. NOT the same.


----------



## sunspot (Sep 4, 2002)

Auto part stores carry dielectric silicone grease. I got a sample pack for $.25 at AutoZone.


----------



## pec50 (Sep 4, 2002)

Automotive parts store ... ask for disk brake lubricant. Shouldn't cost more than a dollar.


----------



## Slick (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by FNG:
> *Can I use dielectric grease for o-rings?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That's what I'm using it for...

It also works great for keeping sparkplug wire boots from adhering to the sparkplugs on my shovelhead.


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 4, 2002)

Be careful with products that claim to be Teflon or Silicone; they may still contain petrochemicals which are devastating to some O rings, especially those made with butyl rubber. If in doubt check with the manufacturer to see if the rings are petro safe.

Here is an excellent, non petroleum based product popular with CPF'ers a while back. They used to send free samples; I still use mine.

SUPER LUBE 

Brightnorm


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 4, 2002)

I use dielectric silicone grease on all my lights/o-rings (and sparkplug wires). No problems at all.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 4, 2002)

Question: how would I know if my silicone lube *isn't* dielectric? Since it eventually gets on the threads, I assume that a non-dielectric lube would disrupt the circuit, and I'd lose some light output. Since that hasn't happened, I'm assuming I'm using a dielectric grease. And I'm assuming here that "dielectric" means "conducts electricity".

Joe


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 4, 2002)

Dielectric grease *does not* conduct electricity.

Never had a problem with it. If the contact surfaces are held together with enough pressure the grease pretty much moves out of the way and allows metal on metal contact. I coat the batteries in my photon 2's with it and have never had a poor contact problem (and also have never had a problem with water/corrosion.)


----------



## sunspot (Sep 4, 2002)

> "dielectric" means "conducts electricity".


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yes. But. Most grease will not stop conductivity. There is still lots of metel contact at the threads. I read a rather long thread about this issue that I won't repeat here but the end result is not to worry.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 4, 2002)

Ignore this post... Helps if I READ before I post


----------



## ElektroLumens (Sep 4, 2002)

I get mine from Digikey, a 5 oz. tube. It is dialectric silicon grease. The part number is 345-1608ND, and it is $21.63. A 5oz. tube lasts a very long time.

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by ElektroLumens:
> *I get mine from Digikey, a 5 oz. tube. It is dialectric silicon grease. The part number is 345-1608ND, and it is $21.63. A 5oz. tube lasts a very long time.
> 
> Wayne J.
> www.elektrolumens.com*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Wayne,

Is this a high viscosity grease or a thinner one? I prefer one-hand operation for most of my twist-on lights and the type of grease makes a big difference.

Brightnorm


----------

